# Great boarding sunglasses (Oakley Oil Rig)



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

ill stick with airblaster airshades.

10 bucks is sick.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> ill stick with airblaster airshades.
> 
> 10 bucks is sick.


ha, i can definitely appreciate that. But these days, as a single guy with a good job i have plenty of money to spend and if i cant bring it with me when i die i figure ill use it to get me the things i want and like now


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

word up. how much are those though>?? 200 range>?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> word up. how much are those though>?? 200 range>?


they are like 120-150.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah id rather spend that money on something else than sunglasses but there pretty cool so if your looking to drop that on some sunglasses...STEEZY!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

they are nice, i had the t-pain ones but they werent very durbale, they fell once of my head onto the ground and they broke


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

ive dropped mine a couple times...well with my head still in them as i bit it pretty hard trying to ride this damn log. mine still look as nice as they did when i got them last spring so i have no complaints.

and they MSRP around 125, retail about 110, but if you look around you can get them for about 70 which is what i paid for them.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kellybutler said:


> They are nice .


Even after 6 years?


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

Im gunna ask this here to avoid making a mew thread: can wearing sunglasses really replace goggles on nice days? The only reason i wear goggles is to block the wind from hitting my eyes and making me squint/tear up. Wont the wind just get through the sides of the sunglasses?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Depends on the shape of the glasses and the temperature. 40+ degrees doesn't sting like the colder air. Also depends on how fast you're gonna ride or if you're gonna be hanging in the park.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Adam718 said:


> Im gunna ask this here to avoid making a mew thread: can wearing sunglasses really replace goggles on nice days? The only reason i wear goggles is to block the wind from hitting my eyes and making me squint/tear up. Wont the wind just get through the sides of the sunglasses?


thanks for reading the rules and not posting any mew threads as they are not allowed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Adam718 said:


> Im gunna ask this here to avoid making a mew thread: can wearing sunglasses really replace goggles on nice days? The only reason i wear goggles is to block the wind from hitting my eyes and making me squint/tear up. Wont the wind just get through the sides of the sunglasses?


Yup. It will. And then your eyes will water. And then you'll crash.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If you wear enough hair gel you can get away with just sunglasses.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If you wear enough hair gel you can get away with just sunglasses.


…spiky hair must allow for the creation of "wind eddy's" around the face, keeping it from blowing directly into your eyes?

:hairy:


----------

